

URL shorteners are dead, long live URL shorteners - seldo
http://blog.snowballfactory.com/2011/06/17/url-shorteners-are-dead-long-live-url-shorteners/

======
IsaacSchlueter
It'd be nice of the awe.sm blocking regex didn't block blog.awe.sm, since
that's not a url shortener.

